

Study: Only 1 in 5 Workers is "Engaged" in Their Job - AZA43
http://www.cio.com/article/147801/Study_Finds_Only_in_Global_Workers_Engaged_Senior_Managers_Key_to_Improvement
A recent study of some 90,000 workers around the world found that only 21 percent of them are "engaged," or willing to go the extra mile to help their organizations succeed.
======
leisuresuit
the other 4/5 are doing just enough to keep their jobs. duh. what's the point
in trying if there's really nothing in it for you? everyone knows that if you
want a raise, you need to get another job.

~~~
nostrademons
That's not necessarily true - I've worked harder on volunteer projects than on
fairly well-paying professional jobs.

I think it's more that when there's very little in it for you, your tolerance
for bullshit is fairly low. So when there's little bullshit, you keep working
hard even if salaries are fairly low. As soon as you start hitting bullshit,
you give up and either find a new job or slack off.

This is probably why the study found that the organization has more of an
effect on motivation than any personal or work-experience factors - good
organizations keep bullshit to a minimum even if they don't pay their people
all that much. Like Google.

It also explains why the documentation on nearly every open-source project
sucks.

